# 13A collection



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Guys

Just checked the BI website and as per the estimated time on my Recepit from the BI, my visa has been approved

I will go on Tuesday and let you know what happens when you get the stamp etc in your passport

HIMMY 123


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

My probationary 13A status was approved on 10 Nov, I went on the 18th and got the stamp in my Passport. Was told the ACR card would be forthcoming but havent seen it yet. Plan to go again to the BI here in Iloilo Mon or Tues to see whats wrong as it was sposed to be a fairly short time.

Fred


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Normally from experience they turn the ACR around in 2 weeks, that was the case for my initial BB ACR card

Hopefully collect mine together on Tuesday


----------

